# RBP starting to look ghastly and pale.



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

I have 5 rbps. One is 3 yrs old (growth was stunted) the other four are almost a 12 months. All about 8'' some are thicker or shaped slightly differently but all are similar in size. All of them have bright red bellies except two. Those two are also the same ones that tried to mate a few times unsuccessfully. One has the red belly but its very dull. The other one never seems to get it anymore. It always looks like it always has its sleeping colors. Pale, dull, ghastly looking and its also the most irregular shaped one. Ive been trying to get a picture of it but they've been very skittish lately. Is that maturity colors? Its only a year old. They 3yr old one is the most vibrant and prettiest looking one in the tank. What do you guys think?

Also, I noticed that 2 have ventral fins (the three year old and the most vibrant of the 1year olds) but the other 3 dont. Is that normal? Here is the link for those who dont know what a ventral fin is. http://www.piranha-info.com/images/piranha_parts_en.gif.
If it got bitten off or something, wouldnt it have grown back by now?


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

dont know the tank size for one


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

scotty said:


> dont know the tank size for one


80 gallons


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

my rhom has the same fin biten off it's growing back but for you red maby it's just didin't want to grow back!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I have one that is missing that fin as well as a few other people. Its been said that it was likely bitten off when a baby and didn't grow back. I kind of think its a genetic thing. It just looks too clean where its supposed to be, like it was never there. And if you have 3 like that I think that make the genetic arguement even stronger. Did you buy those 3 at once from the same place? Likely being related?


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> I have one that is missing that fin as well as a few other people. Its been said that it was likely bitten off when a baby and didn't grow back. I kind of think its a genetic thing. It just looks too clean where its supposed to be, like it was never there. And if you have 3 like that I think that make the genetic arguement even stronger. Did you buy those 3 at once from the same place? Likely being related?


I'd have to ask the person I got them from. the ones without those fins are from one owner. Not sure where he got them though. The spot where the fins are suppose to be is very smooth like it was never there. I do believe its genetics?

What do you think is going on with the pale one?


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

from what I know reds will become pale if they're stressed..and during mating. Are they getting enough food?(the pale ones) Is the 3 yr old the dominant one of the tank??


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

P-Dee said:


> from what I know reds will become pale if they're stressed..and during mating. Are they getting enough food?(the pale ones) Is the 3 yr old the dominant one of the tank??


I dont know why this one in particular is stressed. This one is one of the 12month old p's. None of the other ones are pale. They all get a shrimp each every 1-2 days. The 3 yr old dominant one is the brightest and reddest of them all.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

i think they get darker during mating... Mine are also pale in color, and they have been that way since small.. and i think tank bred piranhas get to be more pale than wild caught.


----------

